# GA16-SR20 swap



## needspeed (Oct 29, 2002)

I have a 1992 sentra with a Ga15DE carburettor engine with transmission.
I would like to install a SR20DE with transmission.
Some advice please.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

same here, i have a 92 sentra E, thats a damn 4 speed stick. i need basically a list of all the part and stuff ill need to swap in a sr20det from a bb. also i need help with some info on the tranny that i would need.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Millions of words written on this subject regarding GA16 to SR20 swap. Use the







here and on SR20DEForums. Check www.sentra.net and www.se-r.net, too.

*needspeed*, you're going to find less that applies to you 'cause we Yanks don't get GA15 engines.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

no, it hasnt i checked. we need basically a list of all the parts needed to go from a ga16de to the sr20det off a bb. i have already searched for a list but i havnt found one. we need ALL parts, i know i need the sr20det (obviously), the US sr20de tranny and the jwt ecu, but ehat else... (ie motor mounts, bolt kit ... )


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

in addition to that: axles (abs or non according to your car)
wiring harness
the 2 water sensors (back left side intake manifold)
tps
cross member (easier to get one out of an ser than retrofit your ga one)
accessories (i.e. alt, a/c if you want it, p/s, h2o pump)
o2 sensor
and thats all i've "discovered" so far. i'm putting a JDM sr20 in a 94 GA16de sentra. the sensors are crutial because JDM uses different voltage sensors than USDM. oh yeah, MAF. also, this is for a N/A motor, i don't know about the BB turbo....but all this should be the same. misc. hoses, etc...hope this helps. if i find anything else i'll let you know, and please do the same! i don't want to miss anything! thanks, Mike


----------



## niss_det (Nov 25, 2002)

I did a sr20 swap in a 92 sentra E. I have all info and also parts. And if your in my area i can do it for you. Just email me at [email protected]


----------



## needspeed (Oct 29, 2002)

I hope I remember everything.

You'll need:

1. the SR right top engine mount. The other 2 existing mounts will line up perfectly.

2. The B13 GA16 gas tank, this contains an electric pump in the 
tank. 

3. SR20 axles for the B13(make sure its the correct length these axles can fall off if it doesnt lock), this is solid and designed for the higher torque.

4. THIS IS IMPORTANT!: Ensure you get the engine (p/steering pump, alternator etc.) complete with the harness and ECU box. This will reduce headache.

5. You'll need to stop: SR front rotor and caliper(can be installed in your existing spindle), this is bigger and slotted. It is also wise to install disc brakes in the back.

6. you'll have to re-do the a/c.

7. compatible transmission even better if it comes complete with the engine then you wont have to worry about the signal jacks fitting.

8. Use the temperature gauge sensor from the GA15. The SR sensor wasnt working in mine...different circuit resistance I think.

9. If the transmission shifter bracket connection point is on the right side of the L bracket you'll need to move it to the left for your original shifter cable to work.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ok, well my swap is done, and the car runs like a bat outta hell! in about a week or so (hopefully before xmas) i'll do a writeup as well as a list here on the boards. if you have any questions, don't hesitate to pm me. later


----------



## B13sermilwaukee (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi, I am swapping a sr20de into my 93 nissan sentra 1.6, is the wiring the same? will the hardness plug up to a 1.6 or is there any rewiring. Can anyone help me. I still have the whole car the nissan ser. I need some info before I junk the shell.


----------



## B14Nizmo97 (Jun 4, 2005)

just swap everything over....


----------



## B13sermilwaukee (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Post #5 says "cross member". Is it neccesary? Is the GA different from the SE-R?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Crossmember is completely wrong. Only if doing auto to manual tranny or the other way. 

B14 GA16DE - SR20DET swap info

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-information-library/87887-howto-1-6-ga16de-2-0-sr20de-t-swap.html

http://www.sr20forum.com/midwest/149108-official-rr-engine-swap-march-18th-2006%3B-cincy-area.html


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!! I was starting to worry! I have everything ready to go!!:woowoo:


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

Well get started then. Ill give you some advice though, dont just through everything together. Take your time and remember that its much easier to work on an engine when its out of the car. So spend the extra money and replace anything that COULD need replacing.


----------



## Indio92 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a 94 sentre not ser. i already have the sr20 tith the engine mounts and almost everything. idk what i need else does the stock wiring harnest work? impreatty sure im ganna need the computer ....i need a manifold and headers . not sure what else i need:waving:


----------

